# ID needed on several fish...9 Photo's



## mormodamballa

The following fish I have recently aquired, have an idea and what they were sold to me as, but would like another opinion. Thanks

1.Here are a couple pic's for this one
a.








b.









2.









3.









4.









5.
a.








b.









6.









Don"t need this one ID'd Just thought I would throw it in.


----------



## chapman76

1) Looks like an Otter Point to me
5) Red Shoulder peacock
6) Maybe a baenschi. I'm not sure there though.

Not well versed in peacocks.


----------



## mormodamballa

6 was sold to me as chiwind peacock, 5 as blue reagal.


----------



## BurgerKing

no. 1 looks kind a like a german red

no. 6 looks a lot like a Aul. Sp. Lwanda

Im not really good with peacocks, so I cant help with the rest.


----------



## cater20155

1. Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka"
2. Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka" or a German/Rubescens
3. Possibly a Aulonocara stuartgranti "Blue Neon"
4. Unsure, but looks to be female
5. Aulonocara stuartgranti, a Red Shoulder
6. Aulonocara baenschi or Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" 
7. Dinner time?


----------



## mormodamballa

No 1 was sold to me as Eureka red...


----------



## cater20155

Does number 6 have a blue dorsal fin? If so, then it is most likely the Aulonocara stuartgranti (chiwindi) Blue Neon.


----------



## mormodamballa

Ok So far with some of your opinions and what they were sold to me as here is what I think.
1. sold as Eureka red, Is Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka"

2. still not entirely sure sold to me as Eureka, looks more like Aulonocara Rubescens 4th pic down in profile on this site. What do you all think?

3. The guy thought it to be Aulonocara stuartgranti (Usisya) all fish lost color when he went after them. Any other thoughts?

4.Sold as hippo point salmon, Was more pink with black around eye. Thoughts?

5. Sold as blue reagal, resembles Aulonocara stuartgranti, a Red Shoulder, thoughts?

6.Sold as chiwindi, so it's- Aulonocara stuartgranti (chiwindi) Blue Neon.

So I feel pretty good about 1, 4, and 6. Let me know if you all agree or disagree thanks for your time and help. Yes 6 is dinner, That is an Emperor eating a yellow lab..... thats a bad day for the lab.

*cater20155* yes # 6 does.


----------



## cater20155

#3 could be correct as a Flavescent, just watch for the fins to darken up.


----------



## StructureGuy

mormodamballa said:


> Ok So far with some of your opinions and what they were sold to me as here is what I think.
> 4.Sold as hippo point salmon, Was more pink with black around eye. Thoughts?


Yup.

Kevin


----------



## Jason S

Concerning #1 and #2, both are A. jacobfreibergi types with #1 appearing to be a nice example of the line bred "eureka red" variety.

Neither appear to be correct for "Ruby Red", "Rubescens", or "German Red" these refer to line bred variants of Aulonocara stuartgranti "maleri". All these line bred variants should have spots in the caudal fin; observe the tail of the "Ruby Red" below; neither of the above have spots in the caudal:










#3 Could be one of several Aulonocara stuartgranti; perhaps "maulana bi-color" but I could see it turning out to be a Usisya flavescent as well.

#4 yes, Hippo Point

#5 "Blue Regal" refers to Aulonocara stuartgranti variants from several locations appears correct for that fish. Aulonocara hansbaenschi aka "Red Shoulder" peacock should have more of a red stripe behind the gills. Here's the blue regal from Cobue:










#6 Aulonocara stuartgranti "blue neon" from Chiwindi looks correct


----------



## cater20155

Looking at number 2 a little more, its definitely a dulled out eureka red. I noticed the blue/white blazes on the tips of the tail, which *** never seen a red variant with it, also as Jason said its missing the spots.


----------



## mormodamballa

*Jason S* thanks for your input, Here is another two more shots of #5, He definately needs some TLC and it will take some time before his color returns, but there is some hints of red on the body just behind the head.

As far as number two I am starting to agree with the Eureka answer, but I will know more when I can get him out of the quarantine tank were he will unclamp his fins for a better look.


----------



## Jason S

Only time/conditioning will tell on the 'Blue Regal' Peacock. In the latest [4th] edition of Koning's _Lake Malawi Cichlids in their Natural Habitat_ [great text if you don't have a good reference; and it doesn't require food or water changes], he shows the blue peacocks w/red ventrals have a continuous distribution along the coast of Mozambique with those in the North remaining all blue in the body and those in the South developing the red stipe and suggests both are variants of Aulonocara stuartgranti. Good examples of a "red shoulder" peacock will have obvious markings behind the gills.

The key to identifying #2 is in the caudal. The A. jacobfreibergi types tend to have white tips on the upper and lower margin of the caudal and lack the spots or stripes of color found in the A. stuartgranti types [compare the tail of your fish #3 an obvious A. stuatrgranti type]. I'd say it's a Eureka type given the amount of red-orange it shows. Some variability in the coloring of the line bred types is to be expected. He will likely improve with some conditioning, though he will not be as colorful in the presence of fish #1 as he appears to be more dominant, and the A. jacobfreibergi types can be quite aggressive among themselves.


----------



## Number6

*mormodamballa*
those fish are in some rough shape and that deformity on #6 is severe... the seller deserves a quick kick in the shins next time you see that person... :wink:

just joking, but wow... it's been sometime since I've seen fish that beaten up! just shocking!


----------



## mormodamballa

*Number6* unfortunatley the seller is not to blame for 5 and 6. My sister and roomate bought them for me while I was hunting over the weekend as christmas presents and When I came home they were in a tank together. They did this to each other unfortunately.
# 2,3,4 had a 45 minute drive roughly before those photo's.


----------



## danielratti

You said the one picture of the lab being eaten is a emperor cichlid right? How big of a tank do you have? A emperor cichlid gets huge, and he could also be part of why your fish are getting beat up they are very territorial. Maybe I just read it wrong. Some of those fish have the potential to look real nice.


----------



## mormodamballa

Emperor is in a 75 gallon tank with a pleco. I have a post up about this one. I am buying a house in the next month and have a unfinished basement to expand my hobby and I am looking into 265 or larger tanks.


----------



## danielratti

yes a larger indeed for a emperor. I heard they need like 300 gallons for a pair cause they are so mean.


----------



## mormodamballa

yes, I am not looking to have a pair just the one. Hopefully I can get him into a large tank where he wont eat everything else......


----------



## danielratti

Haha they will always be eating there tank mates. Try some bigger haps with them.


----------

